# Cold Smoking Bacon



## thebigman65 (May 22, 2015)

I have read a lot of stuff on here and it has been a great help, but unless I have missed it somewhere, I still have some questions on this.  I am a little bit paranoid because there is so much information out there and a lot of it scares me with regards to the botulism risk etc.  I am sure if I follow it correctly there will be no issues, but I just want to make sure:

- I know the cure/brine recipes and how long I have to cure it for.  The question is, how do I know if I have a problem during or after its finished curing?

- I bought an A-maze-N pellet smoker and pellets.  Do I just put that in the firebox of my offset and light it to smoke the bacon.  will that give me the 100 to 110 degrees I need?

- I think i have to smoke them for around 6 hours....is that correct?  Does this not have some risks from being in 110 degree temps for 6 hours?  is there an internal temp I am trying to achieve in the bacon?

- if for example I wanted to add some maple flavour, do I just add that to the brine/cure?

Thanks in advance for any help and advice.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (May 22, 2015)

If you have used cure, either Prague #1 or Morton's TQ you have no need to worry about cold smoking your bacon for 6 hours. I smoke mine 18-34 hours in 8 hour sessions. I like the pit to be less than 60 degrees. So not sure where you got the 100-110.

Once you are done smoking you will need to fridge and if you are planning on keeping it longer than 5 days freeze. 

Since you are cold smoking IT is not a factor as you will cook the bacon later prior to eating. If you were hot smoking you'd need to take it to an IT of 145, which is the minimum safe temp for pork.


----------



## mr t 59874 (May 22, 2015)

The following should help.  Check dry cured bacon on the chart.

http://www.fsis.usda.gov/wps/portal...at-preparation/bacon-and-food-safety/CT_Index

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (May 22, 2015)

thebigman65 said:


> I have read a lot of stuff on here and it has been a great help, but unless I have missed it somewhere, I still have some questions on this.  I am a little bit paranoid because there is so much information out there and a lot of it scares me with regards to the botulism risk etc.  I am sure if I follow it correctly there will be no issues, but I just want to make sure:
> 
> - I know the cure/brine recipes and how long I have to cure it for.  The question is, how do I know if I have a problem during or after its finished curing? *You can check after curing. Just take a slice in the thickest part of the biggest piece. If it's pink all the way to the center it's cured all the way through. Then take a slice or two & fry them up. If they aren't too salty, you didn't use too much cure by accident. That should take your worries away.*
> 
> ...


*Bear*


----------



## dave17a (May 22, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> *Bear*


Mentors


----------



## thebigman65 (May 24, 2015)

Thanks for all your help guys....I started this morning













20150524_081556.jpg



__ thebigman65
__ May 24, 2015






Nice Slab!


----------



## thebigman65 (May 24, 2015)

Trimmed them up and ready for the brine bucket













20150524_083702.jpg



__ thebigman65
__ May 24, 2015


----------



## thebigman65 (May 24, 2015)

I made the brine yesterday according to Pops recipe and left it cool in the fridge overnight. Here they are all happy  happy in the briny briny. ....lol













20150524_084808.jpg



__ thebigman65
__ May 24, 2015


----------



## thebigman65 (May 24, 2015)

Now all I have to do is wait 2 weeks!


----------



## thebigman65 (Jun 5, 2015)

All rinsed off and sitting under the fan for a bit....Sunday we smoke!













20150605_184900.jpg



__ thebigman65
__ Jun 5, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2015)

thebigman65 said:


> All rinsed off and sitting under the fan for a bit....Sunday we smoke!


Won't be long now & you'll have some awesome Home Smoked Bacon!!

Just a couple Tips: After smoking, fridge it for a couple days before slicing it.

Then put it in the freezer for 4 hours just before slicing it.

And don't forget the finished Bacon Pics!!!!

Bear


----------



## thebigman65 (Jun 7, 2015)

Decided after much advice to hot smoke it to 146 IT......can't wait to try it!













20150607_105840.jpg



__ thebigman65
__ Jun 7, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2015)

thebigman65 said:


> Decided after much advice to hot smoke it to 146 IT......can't wait to try it!


I know some who do that with Belly Bacon.

I only take Canadian Bacon & Buckboard Bacon to 145° +.

You may render some Fat getting Belly Bacon up to 146°, but like I said, others do it that way often.

Be Back for your Finale!!







Bear


----------



## thebigman65 (Jun 7, 2015)

All done.....now to rest in the fridge for a couple days.....slice and pack













20150607_162717.jpg



__ thebigman65
__ Jun 7, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2015)

thebigman65 said:


> All done.....now to rest in the fridge for a couple days.....slice and pack


Keeps looking Better & Better!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Be back for the pics of the sliced Goodness!!

Bear


----------



## thebigman65 (Jun 8, 2015)

All sliced up.....its Purdy. .  













20150608_184633.jpg



__ thebigman65
__ Jun 8, 2015


----------



## thebigman65 (Jun 8, 2015)

Sliced up and ready for the freezer













20150608_184733.jpg



__ thebigman65
__ Jun 8, 2015


----------



## thebigman65 (Jun 8, 2015)

And finally.....the money shot!....it was yummy! 













20150608_175531.jpg



__ thebigman65
__ Jun 8, 2015


----------



## thebigman65 (Jun 8, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for all the help!....it was much appreciated!


----------



## tropics (Jun 9, 2015)

Mighty tasty looking Bacon I have a 5# in pops brine now.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 9, 2015)

That Bacon looks Great !!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Mighty Tasty!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





-------------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry I'm late----Big storm last night---Lost power a couple times!

Bear


----------



## craigdchang (Aug 4, 2015)

anyone cold smoking with pop's brine find that the bacon seems to burn the pan?


----------



## thebigman65 (Aug 4, 2015)

Nope.....best way to cook that bacon is in the oven for 20 to 25 minutes at 325.


----------

